# Georgia State Traditional Championship



## fflintlock (Mar 5, 2007)

Georgia State Traditional Championship March 16,17, and 18, Walking Tom Plantation, Gordon, Georgia.

Also Georgia State Archery Wingshooting Championship, March 16, 17, 18 at Walking Tom


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 5, 2007)

This is sponsered by the Georgia Traditional Bowhunters.
You do not need to be a member to shoot.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is the detailed info as of 03/05-2007 on the Georgia State Traditional Championship presented by the Tradional Bowhunters of Georgia:

Here is the final update information on the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia State Championship which will be held March 16, 17, and 18, 2007.

Location: It will be held at Bill Birdsong?s Walking Tom Plantation which is located between the cities of Gordon and Macon along highway 57. It is about 6 miles west of Gordon and 15 miles east of Macon. Signs will be posted that direct you to turn south on Hammock Road. Follow the road about 3 miles to the signs directing you to turn north (left) through a cattle gate onto the rear of the property. The roads on the property are graded clay and soft field trails, so you will want to drive a truck or SUV if you have one.

Camping will be free, but it will be primitive. Spaces are available for tent camping & RVs. No open fires will be allowed. You must bring your own water and carry home all trash. Port-o-lets will be provided, but there are no shower facilities or power on site. Hot meals will be available for purchase for lunch and supper on Saturday only.

Shoot Fees: Adults $25.00, husband & wife $40.00, First Child (youths 9-15) $5.00, additional children $3.00 (Cubs 8 and under shoot free). Youths shooting separate from a family group, $10.00. $5.00 discount to TBG Members!!

Classes: Men?s and Women?s Senior (65 and better), Primitive, Longbow and Recurve

Men?s and Women?s Adult (16-64), Primitive, Longbow and Recurve

Youth (boys and girls 9-15), Primitive, Longbow, and Recurve

Cubs (boys and girls 8 and under) any of the above bows

Equipment Rules: Primitive; bows must be of all natural material, wood, bamboo, etc. Backing must also be natural material. Dacron or natural material strings allowed. Arrows must be wood, cane, or other natural material. Feather fletching required.

Modern Longbows and Recurves; May contain man made materials. Elevated rests not allowed, except simple stick on, non-adjustable types typical of bows of the late 60?s and 70?s. Arrows may include any material, fletched with feathers, and men?s arrows must weigh 450 grains including points. No minimum weight for other classes.

Shooting Events: A 10-target Iron Man Shoot may be shot until 6:00 all three days. It is a money shoot with a 50/50 split between the winner and the club daily.
A 10-target Coon Shoot will be available Friday and Saturday after dark. It is the same type of money shoot as above.
State Championship Shoot. There are two, 20-target 3-D courses, A & B. Both courses must be shot Saturday for score. Course A only will be shot for score beginning at 9:00 Sunday. Shooting groups will be organized by rank scoring based on Saturday?s scores. Accommodations will be made for family group integrity if necessary. 
The Georgia State Wing Shooting Championship is also being Shot. 

We have a crew who are creating some real nice trophies for the championship shoot and they'll look great on your mantle. 

TBG members and non-members alike are cordially invited to come. If you have a 4-wheeler that you want to bring to help tote things, please do (not to take one the courses). If you have extra ice chests, bring them. If you have a portable charcoal or gas grill, bring it. and help us cook lunch and supper on Saturday. I look forward to meeting all of you there. John Wilson, President, TBG.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Frank, hope y'all have a hoot.


----------



## maconducks (Mar 6, 2007)

Do I need to pre-register or can I do it at the shoot.  I actually duck hunt property less than a mile from the shoot location.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 7, 2007)

You can just show up and shoot. Just leave yourself time to get in both 20 target courses.
I don't know if I will make it either. I have another obligation that no matter which event I go to it is going to be a problem. If I don't make this one I will definately make the Northern Shoot.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 19, 2007)

Did anyone here make this shoot?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2013)

This thread is from 2007, 6 years back. Look at the difference in the interest level in traditional archery then as compared to 2013. Pretty significant if you ask me, based on the number of posts to this thread. We have grown, folks. And we are still reaching people who have the fire in their belly to shoot traditional equipment.

Thanks to all of you ambassadors who have fanned those flames over the years and kept the spirit alive! We all owe you a debt of gratitude. I know I wouldn't be here had it not been for my buddy Al33. Thanks Al! And thanks to Dennis and RogerB for helping me along the way. Y'all are all top notch folks in my book.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 20, 2013)

I started showing interest in 2007 got involved in 2008 and I have tried my best to get people I know interested w not much luck at all. Finally got one fella this year to hunt the last few weeks of deer season w one of my bows after several months of practice. I've learned you can not push anyone into traditional archery. It has to be inside them from the start.  Thanks as well to all the ones who never gave up and the ones who keep it going stronger than ever!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2013)

dutchman said:


> This thread is from 2007, 6 years back. Look at the difference in the interest level in traditional archery then as compared to 2013. Pretty significant if you ask me, based on the number of posts to this thread.



Yes Gene, a VERY big difference indeed, not to mention this was before TNGIRL came on board with her camera. I think folks looking at all the great photo's she has posted up over the past few years of folks having fun has had a huge impact on the interests in traditional archery. Additionally, so many such as yourself have spread the fire with tireless efforts putting on shoots and building organizations to promote our sport. I love it!!!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know if we have grown or just recovered from a lag.

I remember TCC drawing 90 shooters for their first shoot every year, I think they called it the Polar bear shoot.

Then interest seemed to lag for several years. Many reasons but one, I believe, was the lost of several officers who were single and full time dedicated to TBG and Traditional. A very difficult task for normal folks with families and other obligations. 
Then some years of disorder with newsletters showing up a month after the shoot, no records of dues and general disorder.
Now it has come full circle with a big dedicated group of volunteers who enjoy all aspects of Traditional, better communications and a lot of interest in getting and keeping the younger shooters.
TBG and the Traditional shooting community is better now than when I joined TBG in 1993, and I hope it continues and I believe it will with what I see happening lately.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2013)

frankwright said:


> Now it has come full circle with a big dedicated group of volunteers who enjoy all aspects of Traditional, better communications and a lot of interest in getting and keeping the younger shooters.
> TBG and the Traditional shooting community is better now than when I joined TBG in 1993, and I hope it continues and I believe it will with what I see happening lately.



Well, the group is dedicated. We are relatively few in number and could use some help from time to time, especially with shoots and youth events. Y'all keep your eyes on this forum and the newsletter on tradbowgeorgia.com and you'll know what's going on and when. Everyone's help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

